# A different way to save fuel



## a_majoor (29 Mar 2006)

Using sails to assist engine powered ships has a long history, this company has a rather unusual take on the idea. Going a bit farther out of the box, it might be possible to hang an antenna or light sensor platform from the kite to extend the coverage (although the stabilization might take a bit of doing....)

http://www.kiteship.com/


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Mar 2006)

I can see possible potential, I am just wondering where we would store it...We would have to find a place for the line/cable, the reel, the sensor fit, the kite, a possible control room for launch and recovery of the sensor kite. All and all I think UAVs accomplish the same thing.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2006)

Seen those in a breifing a while back...I hope they make those sails very bright colours and easy to see


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Mar 2006)

You would have to put radar reflectors on it for sure and maybe even aircraft warning lights. We definitely could not deploy it while trying to sneak up on the opposition.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> You would have to put radar reflectors on it for sure and maybe even aircraft warning lights. We definitely could not deploy it while trying to sneak up on the opposition.



I am thinking more about merchies using this.  I can just picture it now on a VIS ID run, 220 kts at 200 feet........


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Mar 2006)

I wonder if a small airship might be another approach?


----------



## Rhibwolf (29 Mar 2006)

There was a documentary some time back about these sails. It was pretty neat, and has potential for merchants for sure.  Adding on to your kite with an ariel or two might be neat too, but I cant see them being used strictly for that purpose, because as Ex D said, there are other ways to do that without a kite or sail.


----------



## a_majoor (30 Mar 2006)

From what I saw on the website, the size of the kite and associated equipment isn't all that large (relative to a ship, that is). For civvie use, a Day-Glo orange kite festooned with warning lights and reflectors is certainly what is needed, neither the pilot of a CG or Navy plane or the ship's owner wants to fill out the accident report and all that paperwork!

For Navy use, this might be used as an auxilliary means of propulsion while cruising to and from the area of deployment. In terms of effect, a kite sail would give a bigger boost to a smaller ship, but there has to be provision for cutting away a kite on a Kingston or Halifax class ship when clearing for action. On a bigger vessel like the JSS or the Big Honking Ship, the kite would be an economy measure, and since it is already up there, I don't see why we shouldn't consider using it to assist comms or provide a bit more situational awareness. Like using the kite as a means of propulsion, this would be to suppliment existing systems, not replace them.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Mar 2006)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> From what I saw on the website, the size of the kite and associated equipment isn't all that large (relative to a ship, that is). For civvie use, a Day-Glo orange kite festooned with warning lights and reflectors is certainly what is needed, neither the pilot of a CG or Navy plane or the ship's owner wants to fill out the accident report and all that paperwork!



Personaly i think using these is a great idea, economicaly and environmentaly speaking.  The use of these things would have to be restricted to the High seas, well away from land.  I dont know if you ever have been in the sea lanes off the Canadian west coast but you wouldnt want these things deployed until about 300-400 miles ( at the very, very least). Wouldnt want to se two mercies get their "sails" tangled up.  I agree with you that warning devices will be required but as with anything else, it wouldnt be imune to failiures.  just one more thing to worry about for us in the air thats all.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Mar 2006)

Problem with cutting away the kite for action stations is you run the risk of the lines getting fouled with the radars or causing a hazard with your screws as you manuever as you or one of your allies might have these lines twisted around the shaft.


----------



## Armymatters (30 Mar 2006)

I think I remember a Japanese merchant ship (it was either a grain carrier or a tanker, can't remember) that had a pair of rigid sails (made of steel and canvas I think). I don't remember the specifics, but the ship was built in the mid 1970's, or 80's I think. I will see if I can find out what that ship was.

Edit: Found the ship I was looking for. The PDF file is here:
http://www.nmri.go.jp/trans/Staff/fujiwara/ISOPE03_fujiwara.pdf

There is a ton of technical information on the design as well.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Mar 2006)

I recall the same.


----------



## iconn (20 Apr 2006)

Hey Jsut a little tidbit more

http://www.primidi.com/2005/03/07.html


Oh and as for flying a kite, chopper pilots thought it sucked when the wind changed while landing, know a large cable could compete with their airspace!!!

However this site did report upwards of 50% fuel savings


----------



## a_majoor (23 Jan 2008)

This idea has finally reached the real world! The alternative of sailing more slowly is ok for freighters, but maybe not so much for warships.

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=256863



> *10,000 tonnes at end of a kite*
> 
> First cargo ship to partially rely on wind sets sail
> Erik Kirschbaum,  Reuters, With Files From Agence France-Presse  Published: Wednesday, January 23, 2008
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (7 Mar 2011)

The idea is now being put to use by larger ships:

http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/03/cargill-will-have-kite-sail-on-30000.html#more



> *Cargill will have a kite sail on a 30,000 ton cargo ship*
> 
> 
> Cargill has signed an agreement with SkySails GmbH and Co. KG (SkySails) to use wind power technology to reduce greenhouse gas emissions in the shipping industry. SkySails, based in Hamburg, has developed innovative, patented technology that uses a kite which flies ahead of the vessel and generates enough propulsion to reduce consumption of bunker fuel by up to 35 percent in ideal sailing conditions.
> ...


----------

